# A strange sound.



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Lately I have been hearing what sounds like some sort of loud relay clicking, back by my rear passenger wheel, near my gas filler area maybe. Sounds like a " tic-toc...tic-toc...tic-toc. They are 2 different pitch clicks, like a relay or coil is opening and closing. I hear about 6 or seven clicks, while my car is idleing, and then it stops. I usually hear this when I have just started my car after sitting over night, or for a while. Doesn't do this every day, just once in a while. Anybody have any ideas? Im thinking maybe my fuel pump? It feels like it is coming from under the car near the wheel area. I can actually FEEL this when it happens as well as hear it, it seems. Car is running fine. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Check your tail pipes.
One of your hangers could have broke loose. It happens to me a few times a year.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

AlanSr said:


> Check your tail pipes.
> One of your hangers could have broke loose. It happens to me a few times a year.


Not it, but thanks!


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

*A strange sound*

Listen to see if it's the gas door release.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

trues607 said:


> Listen to see if it's the gas door release.


That makes sense, but the gas door would be open afterwards i would think, it also has a different sound than the gas door release. To me the sound is of a larger, heavier relay then that of the gas release.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

If not the gas door switch how about the trunk release? There has been times where I would hit the trunk release and it would click but not open. Other than that I'm out of suggestions for you. Good luck


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Is this while the car is warming up? If so, part of the fuel system's evap parts are back there and it makes some weird ticking/knocking sounds while the car is warming up. Totally normal.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

B-ville Goat said:


> Is this while the car is warming up? If so, part of the fuel system's evap parts are back there and it makes some weird ticking/knocking sounds while the car is warming up. Totally normal.


That may very well be what it is! Thank you! I'm not worried about it, but was wondering what it might be and if it is normal, or something not working properly!


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

I was just wondering the same thing and I have exactly the same issue. While we are on the subject of strange noises I have a metal on metal slight tapping sound that happens every time I go over a bump. Its a faint sort of rattling. Its definitely coming from the cabin and sounds like its right under the steering wheel. I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen so I dont have to go on a scavenger hunt.

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, completely normal. Mine has done that since I drove it off the showroom floor. Evap purge just cycling i believe.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Normal. Like a few people have said, it's just the fuel system doing its job.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

B-ville Goat said:


> Is this while the car is warming up? If so, part of the fuel system's evap parts are back there and it makes some weird ticking/knocking sounds while the car is warming up. Totally normal.


Ya, it's the evap solenoid


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Giacobazzi said:


> Lately I have been hearing what sounds like some sort of loud relay clicking, back by my rear passenger wheel, near my gas filler area maybe. Sounds like a " tic-toc...tic-toc...tic-toc. They are 2 different pitch clicks, like a relay or coil is opening and closing. I hear about 6 or seven clicks, while my car is idleing, and then it stops. I usually hear this when I have just started my car after sitting over night, or for a while. Doesn't do this every day, just once in a while. Anybody have any ideas? Im thinking maybe my fuel pump? It feels like it is coming from under the car near the wheel area. I can actually FEEL this when it happens as well as hear it, it seems. Car is running fine.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes! I've wondered what this was since I bought the car in 2010 with 17000 miles on it. Only right as its warming up, 6 or 7 clicks at best. And only at idle speeds. I figured it was my exhaust warming up and it's expanding in the hangar or something.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

evanpatchay said:


> I was just wondering the same thing and I have exactly the same issue. While we are on the subject of strange noises I have a metal on metal slight tapping sound that happens every time I go over a bump. Its a faint sort of rattling. Its definitely coming from the cabin and sounds like its right under the steering wheel. I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen so I dont have to go on a scavenger hunt.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Evan


Did you change struts recently? Not tightening the top nut enough will cause the top of the strut to hit the tower portion of the unit. That could be it. Lower control arm bushings? Ball joints? Not really a rattling noise persay, but you never know.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

No, I havent changed any suspension components yet but my struts are deff shot. Worst part is I have just over 15K on it.... But I have heard that time has just as big of an effect on them as milage/usage. Although this makes sense, the sound really sounds like its coming from the electrical system under the dash. 

I know that if this is not a common issue I will probably end up taking a whole lot apart and doing some searching.


----------

